# Lux difference XML T6 - T5



## bonhomme (May 21, 2011)

I had a magD with 2 liion cells and a 3Amp driver and a XML T6 led that i measured +-30000 lux.(blueisch tint)
Now i swapped the XML for a XML T5 (Whiter - little yellow) and now i measure only +-23000 lux.
Can this be so much different only by swapping the emitter?
Thanks Marc


----------



## Hill (May 21, 2011)

I don't know if that's correct, but if it is what you measured, than it must be right. Good to know though. I have both tints and prefer the T5 even at the cost of less lumens. I also order a T4 (4500K) to compare as well. Maybe I will post a comparison of T6, T5 and T4 once they are all mounted and wired. I think it would be helpful to many.


----------



## Al Combs (May 21, 2011)

The Cree Binning & Labeling pdf for the XM states the T5 has a flux range of 260-280 lumens @ 700 ma. The T6 is 280-300 lumens at the same level. Given that it's fair to say the same emitter and optics will give a linear correlation between lux and lumens, the minimum T5 flux bin compared to the maximum T6 represents an increase of only 15.38%. The best you could have hoped for with a T6 emitter upgrade from a T5 bin is 26537 lumens. Even if they gave you one of the newer U2's by mistake wouldn't be enough to explain it. Add to that the fact that many people say the kind of lux meters we CPF'rs can afford to buy tend to favor incandescent type bulbs. The blueish tint of your T6 should have made the output ratio between the two emitters if anything less, not more.:shrug:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 22, 2011)

I have a XML-T6 in Mag Rebel SMO doing 46K Lux, switched to T5 Neutral, got 41,000 Lux,
roughly about 10% lux reduction.


----------

